# currently selected source does not support custom order



## jk_102

I jsut downloaded the version 4 trial. 

I have all my photos in regular folders on my computer. I uploaded one folder and tried to reorganize by dragging a picture to a new spot. I got the message that "the currently selected source does not support custom order".   I deleted the photos in that photo and imported another folder of pictures. I got the same message when I tried to move a photo to a new spot.  I must be doing something very wrong as I cannot move any photos in any folders to creat a custom order. I could not find anything in the manual. I am obviosuly missing something.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Probably after you finished the import you would have been looking at the images in the "Previous Import" collection (probably by default). This is a collection, and the User Order is not available in collections, you have to be in a folder in order to change the order. So simply click on the folder name in the Folders Panel, and then you can move things around.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Just to clarify, User Order is available in collections, but Previous Import is an unhelpful exception!


----------



## dkperez

Sorry to drag open this oldie, but I'm getting the "cannot reorder" popup.................

I selected photos by keyword.  Then highlighted a single image from the selected set.  Hit "NONE" on the filter bar so I get ALL the photographs with the one I selected highlighted.  Now I want to reorder the set of pieces...  I want the .dng first, then the .psd, then the .jpg.  They are NOT in a collection.  They are not stacked.  They are not anything, just three images that are adjacent, which I want to reorder, then stack.  I'm getting the "source selected does not support reordering" popup, and there's no "User Order" available...

What's going on, and how do I make it STOP?


----------



## Hal P Anderson

David,

It sounds like you are in one of the "Special" collections under the "Catalog" header:



You cannot move images into a custom order when you are in one of those (with the possible exception of Quick Collection). This is essentially the same problem that the original poster had. 

If you are indeed in a folder or some other collection, perhaps you could post a screen shot showing where you are.

Hal


----------



## missingelement

Move all of your images into a quick collection or a regular collection.  Then you are able to reorder til your hearts content.


----------



## dkperez

I'm not in any collection as far as I know.  I"m in "All Photographs".  Unless that's considered some kind of collection that I can't reorder.    If I select a folder, I can reorder.  If I create a regular collection, I can reorder.  Smart collections I can't reorder.  Unless my memory is faulty (always a possibility), I never had this problem in earlier versions of LR.  Is this something that started in LR4?   'Cause in the past, I believe I've always been able to select an image from a keyword set, hit "NONE" on the filter bar to jump to all photographs, have the selected image highlighted, then move things around as needed.    I can sort-of work around it, but having to do all the above, then create a collection every time I want to move an image into a set for stacking seems really clumsy and counter-intuitive.


----------



## Hal P Anderson

David,

You cannot reorder within All Photographs. That's what I said in my previous post. 

It was the same in 3.6. As far as I know, you've never been able to do it. 

It sounds like the files in your "use case" are likely all in the same folder, and you're using a filter on All Photographs to locate one of them. If so, you can right click on it when you find it and select "Go to folder in library" to take you to a place where re-ordering makes sense.

Hal


----------



## dkperez

>You cannot reorder within All Photographs. That's what I said in my previous post.   Sorry, I"m not always sure what constitutes a "collection"...  >It was the same in 3.6. As far as I know, you've never been able to do it.   I don't think I've changed what I've been doing...  I've always selected an image from a keyword set, turned off the filter so I was seeing all images, then grabbed all the versions of files for the image and reordered them...  But, if it never worked I must be incorrect and was doing something else...  In any case, it sounds like just another annoying limitation to work around...


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Perhaps the photos were all in a single folder when you've done it before.

If you think about it, LR has to be able to keep track of all of the different custom orders you've created.  That custom order data is stored with the folder or collection, but if you're viewing photos from multiple different sources, it would have to find a place to store that data... by creating a collection!


----------

